# How to get PDH / CE credits approved for PA?



## syfujs (Jul 20, 2010)

I know the requirement varies by state (I'm in PA so I need 24 hours every 2 years), but what is the CE approval process? My concern is that I would register for an expensive seminar and it would not be approved as CE credit, mainly because the seminar I am interested in is located in England. It is a 3-day intensive course focused on EMC in industry, which should qualify according to 4.5.c.4 below, but before I spend any money I want to know if this will qualify or not. Can anyone explain what is necessary to gain approval (besides the attendance sheet, syllabus, logs, etc). Do you fill out a form? Can you contact the state and ask for pre-approval?

I went to the state board and read the new requirements, and according to section 4.5 Continuing Professional Competency Requirements:

b ) ... Continuing professional competency obtained by a licensee should maintain, improve or expand skills and knowledge obtained prior to initial licensure, including law and ethics applicable to the profession, or develop new and relevant skills and knowledge. No credit shall be given for a course in practice building or office management.

c ) ... PHD units may be earned as follows:

1 ) Successful completion of college courses relevant to professional practice.

2 ) Completion of continuing education courses relevant to professional practice

3 ) Completion of correspondence, televised, videotaped and other short courses or tutorials relevant to professional practice.

4 ) Completion of seminars, employer-sponsored courses, workshops or professional or technical presentations made at meetings, conventions or conferences relevant to professional practice.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know if anyone here can accurately answer this question yet besides the PA board, especially since PA just put the continuing education law into effect back in May. From the law, the state is not pre-approving PDH, and it does not matter what state you are taking the courses in. It sounds like the course you have selected will be acceptable.

"Act 25 specifically eliminated the need for the board to pre-approve CE courses. Now, the board CE requirements are based upon the provision of the model law and rules of the National Council of Examiners in Engineer and Surveying (NCEES), which is the national organization of licensing boards. This change in the Law expands the number of CE courses and activities that will be acceptable for credit"

Here is the link to the state info: PA Continuing Ed


----------



## syfujs (Jul 20, 2010)

I called the PA board (couldn't wait for the email response anymore).

When you apply to renew your license, there will be a checkbox that asks if you completed your 24 PDH requirement.

The state will conduct a sample audit on the renewal applications and if you are selected, you will be asked to prove that you met the requirement.

It was suggested to keep a log book of all professional development activities and include location, event/speaker/seminar/etc and date in case you are audited. If an activity is pre-approved, I would make a note in the log book stating that. If it is not pre-approved, I would add more information like a course description, website link, etc for support. It is much harder to go back 1-2 years to find this information so you're better off putting it in as it happens.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2010)

That is awesome information, thank you!

Did they tell you what happens if they do not approve something during the audit? I wonder if they give you the chance to make it up or just fine you?


----------



## syfujs (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul S said:


> That is awesome information, thank you!
> Did they tell you what happens if they do not approve something during the audit? I wonder if they give you the chance to make it up or just fine you?


Good question. I did not ask the state representative specifically, but based on the document on page 4 (section 4.5.h) that a licensee must obtain all delinquent PDH units...

My interpretation would be that your license would be suspended until the board accepts your PDH units. All delinquent PDH units also sounds like if you managed to go 4+ years, you would need to make up 48 PDH units before you can get your license back.


----------

